# Flieger Klassik 40mm or 36mm for small Wrist



## benibene

Hello everyone

So I am about to purchase my first Stowa watch. I can't decide wether I should be getting the 36mm or 40mm version. I have a 6.25 Wrist.

36mm would look subtle and not look out of place on my Wrist, but then the questions also is, is a flieger watch supposed to look subtle? This is were the 40mm comes in. If I can pull it off, I would rather go with the 40mm. It comes closer to the original in terms of design (slightly bigger bezels than 36mm version).

So what do you guys recommend? Anyone with small wrist had to make the decision yet? Please tell me how I should go about deciding.


----------



## mitchjrj

Personally I just received the 40mm and, while beautiful, it has taken some time to get used to it on my 7” wrist. It felt small at first and still strikes me that way at times. I would have preferred 41/42mm. So for your wrist to my perspective it would be ideal. 36mm to me would be very small even on a 6.25” wrist. Your mileage may vary.

A good trick is to print each out to scale and try them on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benibene

Thanks for the quick reply. This lets me hope that I could go for the 40mm. And nice idea with printing them out to scale. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## StufflerMike

40mm should be ok with 6,25


----------



## JL Pettimore

I got a 40 and it surprised me how small it is (6.75 inch wrist). My vote would be for you to get the 40.


----------



## busterbones

On a Flieger I'd say go for the 40.


----------



## SJR3

I'll chime in and also say go for the 40. I have medium sized wrists and almost find the 40 mm flieger to be too small, as others have expressed. I have an Archimede 42 mm blue dial flieger, and prefer its size over the Stowa. 41-42 mm is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Mister X

36mm is so far from the original (55mm?), personally I'd go 40mm on my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## hidden830726

I'm 7 inch wrist. And I find 40mm flieger just nice on my wrist. If I'm 6.25 wrist, I will go 36mm. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## larryinlc

I have a 6.25 inch wrist and have a 40mm. Fits fine


----------



## parsnipity

I have a 6.00 inch wrist, went with the 36mm and think it's the perfect size for me.


----------



## Fikk

I have a 6.25 wrist as well and I think both the 36 and 40 mm work fine for me.


----------



## sbhas2k

I have 6.5-inch wrist and for me, 41/42 mm seems like the best fit. You can't go wrong with 40mm for sure. All the best for your purchase


----------



## tonester99

Isn't the Lug-to-lug measurement more important to consider if a watch will fit properly onto any wrist? With that said, I have a 6.75" wrist and I have the 40mm (48mm L2L). That fits perfectly on my wrist


----------



## benibene

Thanks everyone for the input. This helped me a lot. I will go for the 40mm as it is closer to the original. Getting really excited now as it is not only my first stowa but also first proper somewhat expensive watch.


----------



## Kelderek

benibene said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. This helped me a lot. I will go for the 40mm as it is closer to the original. Getting really excited now as it is not only my first stowa but also first proper somewhat expensive watch.


You will not be disappointed


----------



## hapasnyper

I find the 40mm just right on my 6.75" wrist on a 6.25" I might consider the 36mm, but I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## flyingpicasso

I thought the L2L was 48.6. In any case the size is all my 6.25" wrist cares to have. It works because it's a casual tool watch, but it may take some getting used to, depending on what's in your collection.


----------



## grayfox8647

Baby wrist crew checking in, I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Go with the 40mm, that is my sweet spot, I think is the perfect size. I had a 38mm Hamilton Khaki field and felt it was too small.


----------



## benibene

Just before I placed my order, I measured my wrist again and I came to the conclusion that 48.6mm l2l is too big for me so I went with the 36mm. I somehow feel like I will eventually own both. Let's see how I will fare.


----------



## benibene

Fikk said:


> I have a 6.25 wrist as well and I think both the 36 and 40 mm work fine for me.


Do you actually own both? If yes, which one do you wear more or like more?


----------



## Fikk

I have a Marine automatic which also have the same 40mm case and a flieger 36 so I can't really compare the watches, only case sizes.

I guess it depends more on your tastes. The 40 mm is on the big side but I can wear slightly bigger, especially for a flieger.
For example I think the 41 mm flieger is still ok but not the marine original which has the same size but that I consider more as a dress watch.
I tried both the TO2 and klassik sport but they are too big for me.


----------



## timefleas

Too many answers just going the company line, "bigger is better" where really, they shouldn't be saying anything, as they don't have your wrists--some wrists, though small, are wide and flat, and can hold a relatively large watch, while others are much rounder, where a smaller watch is better--we really don't know which yours is. Further, it is one thing whether you "can" wear a large watch, and another whether it really looks well integrated with your wrist. The obvious solution would be to try on both watches and decide for yourself--but, it appears you can't do that.

My wrist is small, at 6.75, but is relatively flat, and so I "can" wear a larger watch, even as large as a 44mm--but, I have found that over time (with maturity comes at least _some _wisdom?) the smaller looks and feels better, even "cooler", than the bigger ones--I would go with the 36mm myself--but, if I were you I really wouldn't listen to anyone here to help you decide _between _the two--you should try them on--or something similar--in person, and decide for yourself.


----------



## dantan

36mm!


----------



## qcjulle

I think the 40mm version is too big for a 6,25" wrist. The 48.6mm L2L is not insignificant. Of course some people don't mind having the lugs overhand their wrist, but I do.


----------



## benibene

qcjulle said:


> I think the 40mm version is too big for a 6,25" wrist. The 48.6mm L2L is not insignificant. Of course some people don't mind having the lugs overhand their wrist, but I do.


I measured my wrist and the L2L of 48.6 would just about not overhang. But yeah because I want to be on the safe side I did go with the 36mm.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hiltonhead21

if only there were a 38mm


----------



## SJR3

If only there were a 42 mm...


----------



## trebor2

Just ordered the 36mm for my 7" wrist. Will see in 2 weeks if it's too small!


----------



## StufflerMike

trebor2 said:


> Just ordered the 36mm for my 7" wrist. Will see in 2 weeks if it's too small!


I am almost sure it is too small. I am wearing larger watches with less wrist size.


----------



## SJR3

stuffler said:


> I am almost sure it is too small. I am wearing larger watches with less wrist size.


Agreed, definitely too small. Curious why he went for the 36 mm. Did he seek opinions? Certainly almost everyone would have recommended against the 36...


----------



## fmbp

I have a 40mm Ikarus Flieger and a 6.75" wrist. In my view, I can just pull it off. I wouldn't want a bigger flieger watch, nor would I want a smaller wrist for the 40mm watch.


----------



## Dyneema

Definitely 36mm. I have a 6.30 inch wrists and had the Stowa Marine but eventually sold it due to it being too large on my wrists. But if you have relatively flat wrists, it may work out for you. YMMV.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

This was my Ikarus 40mm. Lug to lug bothered me. It was a great watch, with excellent quality and great accuracy.


----------



## Florent

I think the lug to lug might be a problem with the 40 on your wrist, unless it's very thin and flat. Just measure 48mm on the top of your wrist and see how it fits.


----------



## pavilion

For your reference, 6" wrist, wrist width is 48mm, the 36mm Flieger has 44.5mm lug-to-lug. If your wrist's width is at least 50mm, go with the 40mm Flieger


----------



## mistikalsunshine

I have a 6.5" wrist (flat top), I'd tried a 40mm Stowa flieger and IWC mark XIII which has about 49-50mm lug to lug, they are definitely on the lager side, but it's personal preference.


----------



## NCMartin

trebor2 said:


> Just ordered the 36mm for my 7" wrist. Will see in 2 weeks if it's too small!


Hi! curious, how did the 36 fit?


----------



## HangPham

Stowa Flieger Classic LE 36mm on a 6.25'' wrist for your reference.. Perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Buramu

StufflerMike said:


> I am almost sure it is too small. I am wearing larger watches with less wrist size.


I'm actually interested in seeing how it looks. (I know, historically big watches, yada yada  )

After wearing my Marine 36 on a 7.5" wrist for two weeks, I'm wearing my Flieger 40 for the first time again today, and it just looks silly big all of a sudden. I know the watch didn't grow in the meantime, so it's probably my mind that has adjusted itself to a more subtle looking watch over the course of a fortnight.

So much so, that I'm strangely curious about what the 36mm Flieger would look like for me. A bit like the Flieger-equivalent of an Explorer 36 or a Blackbay 36?

I'm inclined to say that it's easier for a watch to be too big, than it is to be too small. And 36mm is actually a historically appropriate size for toolwatches and field watches too


----------



## Mike2

There is a comparison thread where a fellow small wrister compares these two with photos side-by-side. I would search it but I dearly need to go to bed. Either could work but my preference is the 36. That's the one I have. I do prefer my watches on the smaller side compared to others, though.


----------



## ThisHobbyBankruptsMe

I really wish Stowa would release a 38mm option for their most popular models, like the Flieger Klassik.


----------



## Buramu

ThisHobbyBankruptsMe said:


> I really wish Stowa would release a 38mm option for their most popular models, like the Flieger Klassik.


Agreed, 38 would be perfect. Very classy size, and wearable on virtually every wrist size.


----------

